# Best place to buy Tropiclean?!



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

I really want to try Tropiclean for Buddy, especially the detangler/de-matt, but I can't find it anywhere! 

Where does everyone buy theirs from please??


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

look on amazon !


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.tropiclean.net/categories/tropiclean.php

Incase you need the actualt website, can't quite remember where we bought ours from, thinkn it was this...

http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/cats/grooming/


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I always buy it from rlpetproducts.co.uk


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Did Buddy need a good bath today. Missed all our poo snuggles  

We get ours from rlpetproducts too.

Xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I got ours from rl pet products but would be interested to hear of other stockists as IMO rl pet products had terrible delivery (2 weeks to arrive) and even worse customer service! 
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I agree, had to wait ages for mine aswell!


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll try rlpetproducts but if I get bad customer service too, we should all revolt and find somewhere different!

Thanks guys!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I agree, had to wait ages for mine aswell!


We have them in our directory - maybe we should review that?

Ebay also sell it


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just for further info - I rang them after a week and they didn't seem at all concerned that it hadn't arrived. Rang a couple of days later and again they weren't bothered ( I had spent £25 so wanted my stuff), they said they didn't even get proof of posting!
After two weeks I rang and asked for a refund, they said the manager had to authorize and he was off for a week! It turned up a couple of days later. Not impressed and wouldn't order from there again!
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh and I ordered Billy's equafleece at the same time - their customer service was brilliant! 
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The problem is that I have looked online for an alternative supplier and there is no where else that stocks the three products that I want. If you start going to more than one place the P&P starts to add up and then it is costly. I think I will investigate further.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe we should set up an import for it and sell it ourselves!! 
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is what my thoughts were!


----------

